# infos zu Tartybikes.co.uk



## siede. (5. Januar 2009)

Hi, da der Wechselkurs gerade relativ günstig ist (1 Eur = 0,94 GBP) und die Auswahl doch wesentlich vielseitiger ist, möchte ich einiges bei Tartybikes bestellen. Besonders die z.Z. günstigen Freilaufnaben habens mir angetahn .

Fragen...: 

_Versandkosten (in £) und Versanddauer von UK nach Deutschland?

Bleibt mir die Garantie? Könnte mir vorstellen das das ganze ein bischen kompliziert abläuft _


Hoffe das passt ins Trial-Forum, wo anders kanns ja nicht rein kommen.


Und... 






Gruß, Alex.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2009)

Versandkosten weiÃ ich nicht mehr, aber der Versand geht extrem schnell!
Meinen Rahmen hatte ich genauso schnell wie in DE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mir mal ne Hope Trial dort kaufen Postage & Packaging: £9.00. Versand geht recht schnell 3-5 Tage.

Hier ist der Aktuelle Kurs 

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?from=GBP&to=EUR&amt=1&t=2y


----------



## Icke84 (5. Januar 2009)

versand war bei mir jetzt auch immer so um die 3-5 tage.
versandkosten sind halt je nach paketgröße unterschiedlich. nene rahmen kostet sicher etwas mehr als 9pfund

bezahlen kann man auch per paypal. so mach ich es immer. musste denen halt nur ne mail scheiben das du die zahlung gerade gesendet hast und dann geht das paket meist schon am selben tag raus.

support ist auch super. hatte wegen einem missverständnis mal ein paar schrauben weniger im paket, nach ein paar mails bekam ich ohne extrakosten die anderen schrauben zugeschickt.

mit garantie hab ich jetzt keine ahnung wie das bei denne abläuft, aber frag da doch einfach mal nach.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2009)

Mit einem Rahmen lag ich bei 99Pfund+X Pfund=Ca 120Pfund, so weit ich das noch weiÃ


----------



## siede. (5. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, dann werd ich mal schnellstmöglich bestellen bevor der Wächselkurs hoch geht 

Danke & Gruß, Alex.

edit: Mal noch eine Frage... beim eingeben der Adresse _(My Account >> Addresses)_ gibt es unten einmal County und Country... 

Country ist klar, aber für County soll ich das Bundesland eingeben?! (wozu denn bitte ) Und wenn ich das Bundesland eingebe, in welcher Sprache?^^ Rheinland Pfalz oder Rhineland Palatinate? 

Find ich schon ein bischen komisch


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

Sry schonmal für doppelpost. Hab jetzt Bestellt.... die Frage ist nur wie ich bezahlen soll?...


> We accept most major credit and debit cards (...) for online orders



werden nur Kreditkarten & Debit(?!?!?)-Karten akzeptiert? Was ist mit einer einfachen Überweisung?   

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Icke84 (6. Januar 2009)

glaube mit normaler überweisung gehts da nicht, deswegen hab ich es mit paypal gemacht. hab nämlich auch keine kreditkarte.

mein paket kam heute an und dazu gab es nen tartybikes t-shirt


----------



## trialisgeil (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mit ner normalen Auslandsüberweisung gemacht. Dauert halt 3-4 Tage!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2009)

Ist das normal das wenn ich gestern was bestellt hab noch keine antwort gekommen ist und ich auch noch nicht zahlen kann oder so? Is weils ein k0omplettbike is vielleicht?


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Ich habs mit ner normalen Auslandsüberweisung gemacht. Dauert halt 3-4 Tage!


ja, dafür muss ich sie wohl anschreiben und um ihre Konto-daten bitten? Nunja, erstmal warte ich bis sie die Verfügbarkeit überprüft haben und ich ne email bekomme.

Thx schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2009)

Muss nochmal ganz doof fragen, kann meine bestellung jetzt bezahlen aber nirgends steht der preis in euro wie mach ich das?


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Muss nochmal ganz doof fragen, kann meine bestellung jetzt bezahlen aber nirgends steht der preis in euro wie mach ich das?



Dito^^ hab aber ne Mail bekommen in der die Bankverbindung steht und der hinweis alle anfallenden Zusatzgebühren zu berücksichtigen. :-/

In meinem Fall muss ich wohl per Onlinebanking das Geld in  überweisen und die Bank berechnet zusatzgebühren für das umrechnen in GBP ?


----------



## tinitram (6. Januar 2009)

paypal oder google checkout lösen diese probleme...


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> paypal oder google checkout lösen diese probleme...



per paypal fallen 3% Gebühren an für überweisungen in die U.K.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2009)

wie kann ich da paypal zahlen überhaupt? seh ich garnix von oder ist das das über google? sehe immer nur kreditkarte...


----------



## Icke84 (7. Januar 2009)

hat ich doch oben schon kurz beschrieben.

zahlung an [email protected] und dann denen schreiben das DU die zahlung mit DER paypaladresse für DIE bestellung getätigt hast.

hier übrigens der text der auf tartybikes über paypal steht:
PayPal: Please read ALL of the following instructions before sending a Paypal payment. Should these instructions not be followed, your payment will be returned.
If you hold a PayPal account, you can make a payment in just a few clicks of your mouse. Once you have confirmed the products you require are in stock (by telephone), all you need to do is send the total amount we quoted you over the phone to [email protected]. Then, once you have made your payment, make that sure you telephone us to confirm your money has been received. Please note that there is a 3% surcharge on UK orders when payment is processed through Paypal - this is to help cover high seller fees.

per phone muss nich sein, per mail geht auch super.

und wieso fragt ihr immer hier nach und nicht direkt bei tartybikes? die können euch sicher die besseren antworten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

wen es interessiert: mein versand kostet 19 Pfund

Edit: Manchmal bzw. Öffters versteh ich die Britten nicht....



> Address: 26 Market Street, Chorley, LANCS, PR7 2RX, UK.



stand in der Email von Tartybikes.... für die Auslandsüberweisung brauch ich von der Bank den Ort/Land... was davon ist jetzt der Ort? Chorley? Lancs?

und dann brauch ich noch die Straße/Ort/Land von Tartybikes



> TartyBikes
> Unit 5, New Mill Industrial Estate
> Club Street, Bamber Bridge
> Preston
> ...



Straßennummer?! Ort ist dieses Mal klar.. Preston und Land ist England.

Sorry für soviele Fragen aber der Pfund ist echt das unnötigste auf der Welt :-/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Januar 2009)

Alles so kompliziert, ich habe mir eigens fÃ¼r solche Sachen mein PayPal-Konto eingerichtet.
Einfach an die Mail-Addy schicken, 2 Minuten ist es da, und Paket geht los.

Ich habe es nicht eingesehen so einen Aufwand zu betreiben, an deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich direkt ein PayPal-Konto starten, damit Du beim nÃ¤chstes mal das ganze in 10 Minuten fertig hast


----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Alles so kompliziert, ich habe mir eigens fÃ¼r solche Sachen mein PayPal-Konto eingerichtet.
> Einfach an die Mail-Addy schicken, 2 Minuten ist es da, und Paket geht los.
> 
> Ich habe es nicht eingesehen so einen Aufwand zu betreiben, an deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich direkt ein PayPal-Konto starten, damit Du beim nÃ¤chstes mal das ganze in 10 Minuten fertig hast


leider hab ich Ã¼berhaupt keine Ahnung was PayPal ist und wie / wo es funktioniert


----------



## Icke84 (7. Januar 2009)

@Zoo
meine Worte 

@siede

www.paypal.de wirste sicher gefundne haben, die haben auch sicher ne anleitung.

wenns nicht ausfühlich genug ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal


----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

einfach das geld an "[email protected]"  überweisen? Klasse


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2009)

noch doofe frage, wie mach ich das nun mit den Pfund und den Euros? Ich kann ja nicht irgendwas an euros überweisen aber es steht halt nur der pfund preis da? Wie macht man das?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2009)

So eigentlich alle klarheiten beseitigt. Nur noch eine Frage, muss ich die 3% von mir aus gleich per paypal mit überweisen oder werden die dann autonatisch vom konto oder vom pp konto abgezogen?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Januar 2009)

ähhhm 3% mit überweisen oder nicht? Will bestellen weiss nun aber nicht


----------



## siede. (8. Januar 2009)

> Once you have confirmed the products you require are in stock (by telephone), all you need to do is send the total amount we quoted you over the phone to [email protected].





> *Please note that there is a 3% surcharge on UK orders when payment is processed through Paypal*



keine Ahnung was du machen willst, aber ich mach GENAU das, WAS DA STEHT! Steht nicht das man 3% mehr mit überweisen muss


----------



## siede. (27. Januar 2009)

okay... also jetzt zum Schluss (sozusagen als Fazit) kann ich folgendes berichten:

_*Kosten in Pfund: Â£238,24 *_
Darunter: Â£20 fÃ¼r Versand von 3kg _[naja...]_
*Kosten in Euro: 269,91â¬* 
Darunter: _*3% Aufschlag*_ auf den Pfund-Betrag fÃ¼r die Ãberweisung per PayPal nach GB. Via BankÃ¼berweisung wÃ¤ren es 5% + eine dauer von ca. 5 Tagen gewesen.

Kann eigentlich nur empfÃ¤hlen bei Tarty zu bestellen. Die einzig richtige HÃ¼rde stellt der schlecht gemachte Warenkorb dar . Musste zwar zwei Wochen warten, bis alle Artikel beisammen waren, aber das hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt.

Wenn man bestellen mÃ¶chte, dann sollte man das diese Tage machen, denn der Wechselkurs ist unglaublich gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r Uns 



Das einzigste richtige Problem stellt fÃ¼r mich gerade die *UPS* dar... Wer ist denn schon um 12:28 [*!!!*] zu Hause um ein Packet zu empfangen?...  :kotz:

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken... der FrÃ¼hling lÃ¤sst ja noch auf sich warten.


GruÃ, Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

